# Cured Shrimp



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Was wondering if anybody tried it to bait presentations? I want to take a try at curring some and was wondering if it is worth the money to do so.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Why cure it? Just use it as is.

I like the pre-cooked ones 'cause they're pink and you can eat 'em.
One for the fishes, one for me. .. .. 

Caught two nice steelies last spring on big, pink shrimp tails.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol... CC I nearly choked on my lunch .. rol .. thats was funny! I have caught them on prawn patterns! They did start there lives eating pellets they will eat anything!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Well I figured if I cut them up and cure them I wouldn't have to keep freezing thawing them witch I would think would kill the sent? 

I have another question for people who have cured before. After the curring process is complete, would I be able to scent the cured bait as in the whole batch? I was thinking of putting cured bait in a Ziplock bag and add luquid scent. Would that mess up the curring of the bait? I mean does it have to stay dry after it's cured?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree with CC i go to Aldis get the pre cooked frozen small shrimp for like 3 or four bucks and have plenty for a week or two I let them thaw before fishing then that night just put em back in the freezer till I go out again. For cats in the summer i add a ton of garlic and it works great I nevere used scent on shrimp for steel. Any ideas on scent out there to add to the shrimp for steel?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I think they like the as is shrimp smell.
I'll just split a big bag into smaller ones and stash them in the freezer. Take a bag fishing. If you need to thaw them out, just pop them in your mouth for a minute. .. 

As far as curing eggs, I like anise oil.
Here's the cure I like- http://www.thefishingoddess.com/AngieEggCure_page.htm


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the link,can't wait to go grocery shoppin


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

With all the various options to catch steel out there, and I have heard of some catching them on shrimp, its overkill to me. Shrimp???? Are you kidding me? You can catch these dumb things on cigarrette butts if presented correctly, I've done it LOL Eggs in various forms, egg patterns, jigs and grubs are quite enough for me to worry about. I'll save the shrimp for the Barby dudes!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

fredg53 said:


> I agree with CC i go to Aldis get the pre cooked frozen small shrimp for like 3 or four bucks and have plenty for a week or two I let them thaw before fishing then that night just put em back in the freezer till I go out again. For cats in the summer i add a ton of garlic and it works great I nevere used scent on shrimp for steel. Any ideas on scent out there to add to the shrimp for steel?


I caught some before using a little shrimp on my jig. no reason to add scent to shrimp for steelies or catfish...PSSSHHHH!..GARLIC...gross!!! I have bad experiences with that stuff. ALDI has really good prices on raw shrimp I have caught many cats over 10 pounds on it! and some steel but I was having trouble keeping it on my steelie jigs so it could have just been the scent they were after


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Do you scent the cigarette butts with anise or garlic?

Yeah, guess it's kinda dumb using tasty food to catch something not as tasty.
But if we're fishing and get hungry, you can't eat your maggots. . .. 

Guys in Indiana get crazy - they tie spawn sacs stuffed with anything -I've heard of them using sardines, tuna, anchovies, shrimp, you name it!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL thats funny CC....no scent on the butts by the way 

Hmmmmm maggot sacks.... Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Shrimp is a large part of the diet of natural steelhead on the pacific coast , so tecnically just plain fresh ( from frozen ) shrimp should work fine. But Ive read a lot of websites claiming that steelhead have a sweet tooth and sweetening the bait or adding color/flavor helps , but thats just what Ive read , I am yet to catch my first steelhead. Heres some info I found a while back. 

http://www.steelheaduniversity.com/Egg_Alternative.html


Seems like if shrimp was cured then it would get tough and then could be cut into egg size chunks and put into bags looking like spawn sacs , which cant be as good as the real thing but might be a good alternative if spawn is not available. Though you may be able to catch them on almost anything if its presented right as others have said , being able to match or imitate what is known to be working best at a given time seems atleast in theory to be a good idea. From all the reading Ive done it looks like using shrimp in any form would work best in open water like off a pier or at the river mouth , rather than farther up river , but thats just the impression I got.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I do not think I will try to find room in my vest for shrimp, but I know they work. Heck I kept a hen that had a red balloon in her stomach when I cleaned her. To each his own, that is all part of fishing, you can use what you want, and some days your choice may be what slays them. I think presentation and location are the more important then what you use to a point. Good luck.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> But if we're fishing and get hungry, you can't eat your maggots. . ..


Dude, maggots aren't that bad...especially when they're good and juicy.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty interesting and entertsining article. Wonder if a variation would work on minnows?


----------



## ewok9713 (Oct 25, 2010)

i was out the other day an this old timer was using shrimp soaked in pickle herring . he was catching them when no on else was


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Wonder if a variation would work on minnows?


Got an older friend that uses borox to dry his minnows before he freezes 'em. He doesn't use any gelatin though.

I gotta go tie up some lobster sacs now, they really kill the steelies. . . .. . ..


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Pretty interesting and entertsining article. Wonder if a variation would work on minnows?


Probably , but with minnows it seems like the less you can do to them the better since you want them to look as much like natural forage as possible.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

With minnows I salt them with alot of kosher salt and just let them sit for a few hours then i freez them they work wonders for steelies and are death on perch. I have never tried shrimp but i have seen it done just use the little cheap precooked joints. The guy told me to thaw them over night and take them warm they put off a better scent. keep in mind nothing ive seen has done better then eggs sacs raw or cured angies style


----------

